# Mikrofauna im Filter



## Limnos (7. Jan. 2014)

Ich möchte mal das Augenmerk auf die Mikrofauna lenken, wie sie z.T. im Teichsediment, aber auch im Filtermulm vorkommt. Für einen, der ein Mikroskop hat, ist das* die* Fundgrube. Das gilt im Übrigen auch für Aquarienfiltermulm. Hier mal eine Auswahl von ein- und vielzelligen Mikroorganismen. Man sieht die natürlich nicht alle auf einmal. Auch ist die Zusammensetzung davon abhängig, ob man frisch entnommenen Mulm hat oder älteren. Als erstes verschwinden nämlich die sauerstoffliebenden Arten.

http://s735.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/?sort=2/page-1

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mikrofauna im Filter*

Hi Wolfgang,

tolle Fotos hasst du da gemacht.
Was mich etwas verwundert sind die Wasserflöhe in deinem Mulm. Diese werden von meinen Fischen relativ schnell verputzt, wenn ich sie reingebe.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mikrofauna im Filter*

Denke mal das ist nicht nur Kleinstfauna aus dem Filter sondern alles was so passend unters Mico paste und ein schickes Bild machte? Die __ Hydra ist auch nett.


----------



## Limnos (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mikrofauna im Filter*

Hi Totto

Bis auf das vorletzte Bild, sind alle Aufnahmen aus Filterschlamm oder dem in einer Wasserfloh-Badewanne entstanden. Natürlich habe ich das nicht alles auf einmal gesehen. Auch waren interessanterweise die Faunen zweier Innenfilter, die zur gleichen Zeit im gleichen Aquarium liefen, ziemlich unterschiedlich. Ich habe dafür keine plausible Erklärung. Das vorletzte Bild zeigt Glockentierchenkolonien auf einem Nixkrautblatt in einem Garnelenaquarium.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mikrofauna im Filter*



Limnos schrieb:


> Auch waren interessanterweise die Faunen zweier Innenfilter, die zur gleichen Zeit im gleichen Aquarium liefen, ziemlich unterschiedlich. Ich habe dafür keine plausible Erklärung.



Wolfgang ich tippe da auf unterschiedliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in den Filterschwämmen.

Wie war das noch beim HMF... So groß wie möglich wählen. Die Schwämme setzen sich so lange zu bis die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit für die optimale Wassergeschwindigkeit im Schwamm sich ergibt und die Tierchen den dann so schnell wieder freifressen wie er sich zu setzt. 

Schätze in einem HMF findest du auch Bereiche, welche ganz anders besiedelt sind wie andere. Einfach aufgrund der Unterscheide in den Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Limnos (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mikrofauna im Filter*

Das mit der unterschiedlichen Durchflussgeschwindigkeit könnte eine Erklärung sein. Es waren aber keine HMF´sondern Fluval-Innenfilter.
Das mit der idealen Durchflussgeschwindigkeit beim HMF wird wohl immer nur ein vorübergehender Zustand sein, da sich Idealzustände kaum stabilisieren lassen. Auch ein Teich oder Tieflandsee wird irgendwann verlanden, Dass Neuwuchs und Zersetzung sich die Waage halten, tritt nicht auf Dauer ein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Mikrofauna im Filter*

Sicher lässt sich ein HMF nicht auf dauer stabilisieren.....aber die Standzeiten sind schon überraschend.

Das Becken unten betreibe ich mit einem Außenfilter. Hinter der Steinrückwand habe ich aber Filtermatten eingebaut um vielzelligen Mikroorganismen noch ein bisschen Platz zu schaffen.










das


----------

